# Just Something to Laugh At



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I posted this link in the OT thread, but decied to give it a life of its own. Have fun with this Link. 

I almost felt sorry for this guy, but then again..........

P.S.: I wonder how long it will take for this thread to die out?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What a poor guy

I loved in the NJN/Ind Highlights -- "He gets the rebound, dishes it off to the man for 3...Booom goes the dynamite"


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Poor guy!  but anyway: HILARIOUS!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL! That was sad. How do you hire someone so ner...ner...ner...nervous


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

That entire thing was hilarious. Right down to the other broadcaster thanking him for that look into sports. How he still worked in his lame catch phrase is beyond me? Boom goes the dynamite! How about boom goes the sportscaster career? He could be the William Hung of "Dream Job".


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Frickin hilarious!! It mut suck to be that guy.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin: I love it cracks me up every time, he sucked so bad.


----------

